# [A][25er] Innervision Onyxia - 6/7 HC 13/13 HC



## Bubbleboyqt (30. Mai 2011)

*Realm:* Onyxia
*Pool:* Raserei

Erneut habt die Chance ein Teil der Innervision Community zu werden. Wir suchen noch diverse Klassen, um unseren Raidpool für den aktuellen Content optimal vervollständigen zu können und freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen.

Innervision ist, wenn man so will, eine Zockercommunity die ihren Ursprung im Jahr 2000 hat, vor langer Zeit dann in WoW angekommen ist und bis heute Bestand hat.
Wir zeichnen uns durch Beständigkeit seit 10 Jahren und eine im Kern sehr gemeinschaftliche Community aus.
Diese Beständigkeit verhalf uns dazu, dass wir M'uru prenerf schon in Phase 2 brachten und letztlich das Sunwellplateau im guten 300er Bereich der Welt abschließen konnten.
Auch zum Anfang von WotLK konnten wir daran anknüpfen und haben so die Ulduar Hardmodes als welweit 303. Gilde abgeschlossen. Mit dem Erscheinen des Tier 9 Contents kristallisierte sich immer mehr die allen bekannte und verhasste Spielergeneration WotLK heraus und so blieben wir erstmal seit langem nicht von übermäßig vielen Abgängen verschont.
Dennoch hielt der Kern zusammen und so konnte ICC im 800er Bereich und das Ruby Sanctum im 500er Bereich gemeistert werden. Dementsprechend präsentieren wir uns strukturtechnisch als reine PvE-Gilde mit klar gesteckten Zielen was Progress-Raiden anbelangt.
Genau deswegen haben wir auch klare Prinzipien: Community geht vor Progress, wir waren niemals in den Top 100 weltweit, wir waren aber auch niemals eine sogenannte Casualgilde.



*RECRUITMENT:* _( Stand: 20.09.2011 )_

*Auch wenn eure Klasse derzeit nicht im Gesuche ist, haben herrausragende Spieler immer eine gute Chance einen Raidspot zu bekommen.*


&#9679; *Todesritter DPS *
&#9679; *Druide Balance*
&#9679; *Hunter*
&#9679; *Priester Shadow*
&#9679; *Priest Heal ( Disc & Holy )*
&#9679; Warlock
&#9679; Resto Druide
&#9679; Krieger DPS





*RAIDPROGRESS:*

CATACLYSM

*Firelands 6/7 Heroic - 7/7 Nhc*
Shannox 25 heroic
Bel'Thiac 25 heroic
Alysrazor 25 heroic
Lord Rhyolith 25 heroic
Baleroc 25 heroic
Majordomus Hirschhaupt 25 heroic
Ragnaros 25


* Heroicmode BoT/BWD/Totfw 13/13* 
WOTLK

*Ulduar (14/14)*
Ulduar: Himmelsverteidiger (Algalon - Realmfirst)
Ulduar: Der Todesbote (Yogg – Alone in the Darkness Realmfirst)
T8 Worldrank: 305

*PdoK (5/5)*
Ein Tribut an den Wahnsinn (50 tries left)
Icecrown Citadel: Hardmodes 12/12 mit Drake Achievement
ICC HC 10er 12/12 mit Drake Achievement

*Halion 25er HC 1/1*


*WAS WIR DIR BIETEN:*

&#9679; Eine, seit 10 Jahren existierende Community die viele Höhen und Tiefen durchlebt hat und Ihren Prinzipien seit je her treu geblieben ist
&#9679; progressorientiertes Raiden in Gemeinschaft
&#9679; eine straffe und erfolgreiche Raidleitung mit mehrjähriger Erfahrung
&#9679; ein faires DKP-System & Lootcouncil
&#9679; das Innervision Raid Radio, unser eigener Radio Stream für Musikfans



*WAS WIR VON DIR MENSCHLICH ERWARTEN:*

&#9679; Wir legen Wert darauf, dass man Unsere Gilde als Gemeinschaft sieht und auf diese auch Wert legt, Spieler die nur am Erfolg interessiert sind, denen es egal ist was außerhalb der Raids für eine Atmosphäre herrscht, wollen wir nicht. Ganz nach dem Motto, ein Hobby halbwegs erfolgreich und ehrgeizig mit netten, verrückten Mitspielern zu genießen.
&#9679; Soziale Kompetenz und altersgerechtes Verhalten
&#9679; Zuverlässigkeit und die Möglichkeit dass sich zwischen allen ein Vertrauen aufbauen kann, Spieler denen man nicht trauen kann, weil sie bei Wipebossen plötzlich dauerhaft abgemeldet sind, brauchen wir nicht
&#9679; Anteilnahme im Teamspeak und Forum, Wir stehen jeden neuen Member neutral gegenüber und betrachten ihn als potientiellen Neuzugang für unsere Community



*WAS WIR VON DIR ALS INNERVISION MITGLIED ERWARTEN:*

&#9679; Hohe Attendance in Progresszeiten, die auch in Farmraids gegeben sein sollte um möglichst schnell das Gear vollzumachen
&#9679; Perfektes Charknowledge, um in jeder Situation das Maximale herauszuholen
&#9679; Optimale Verzauberungen/Sockel/Glyphen/Skillungen
&#9679; Die Begriffe "ElitistJerks", "Rawr" und "Spreadsheet" sollten nichts Neues für dich sein, nicht wir halten dich Up2Date sondern du, selbständig!
&#9679; 2 Ausgeskillte und Raidtaugliche Berufe
&#9679; Engagement und Selbstständigkeit.
&#9679; Fairness in allen Belangen. Egoisten und Ignoranten brauchen wir nicht!
&#9679; Mitarbeit. Nicht die Leitung oder die alten Member stellen die Gilde allein dar, sondern alle. Es ist Uns wichtig, dass jeder seine Meinung sagt; Ideen ausspricht und so zum Wohle Aller mögliche Aspekte beisteuert. Wir Inviten Niemanden für unsere Ersatzbank, Euer Ziel sollte es sein möglichst schnell zu unseren Kern-Membern zu gehören.
&#9679; Konzentrationsfähigkeit und nötige Aufmerksamkeit für die Dauer des Raids
&#9679; Kritikfähigkeit; Es wird jediglicher Fail analysiert und versucht auszumerzen.


*VORRAUSSETZUNGEN:*

&#9679;  Du hast das nötige Gear für den aktuellen Progress und kannst sofort in den Raid einsteigen und auch mithalten
&#9679;  Classknowledge, Allgemeine Spielmechanics und vorallem Bossmechanics
&#9679;  kommunikative Fähigkeiten
&#9679;  Ihr müsst wirklich ambitioniert raiden wollen und es euch als Ziel setzen wichtiger Stammspieler zu werden, Dauerhafte Ersatzspieler brauchen und wollen wir nicht!
&#9679;  Leistung = Einsatz.

Wir garantieren für erfolgreiche Raids mit einer Community die noch sehr viel Spass versteht.

Eine möglichst hohe Erfahrung im vergangenen Raid-Content ( BC pre Nerf, Ulduar 25 9/9 Hardmodes inklusive Algalon + Yogg Saron 0 Lights, Trial of the Grand Crusader 25 5/5, Light of Dawn sowie Halion Heroic ) ist natürlich sehr von Vorteil aber NICHT ZWINGEND erforderlich.


*UNSERE RAIDZEITEN (25er):*

Montag 19:00 - 23:00
Dienstag 19:00 - 23:00
Mittwoch 19:00 - 23:00
Donnerstag 19:00 - 23:00

In der Progresszeit kann es mal passieren, das ein Raid 10-15 Minuten überzogen wird.
Zu Farmzeiten werden unsere Raidtage so minimal wie möglich gehalten.



Wir freuen uns auf Interessenten und Bewerber, wir behandeln jegliche Anfragen 100% diskret und geben gerne unverbindlich weitere Informationen bei Fragen.
Sofern Selbstzweifel herrschen bezüglich Gear/Erfahrung, sagen wir dass Hirn und Enthusiasmus fehlende Erfahrung wettmachen können.



Bei Fragen gerne ingame: Ellaire/Iselia, Bubblebòy oder andere Offis
*
innervision-guild.de*


----------



## Bubbleboyqt (1. Juni 2011)

Suchen für den derzeitigen Sinestra Progress noch:

* | Moonkin,Shadowpriest,Schamanen aller Art, Rogue |*


----------



## Bubbleboyqt (15. Juni 2011)

Sinestra schon lang down hihi


*LF TOP Shadowpriest,Hunter,BOOMKIN & Range DDs aller Art*

Sowie

*TOP TANK DK*


Al akir ² go


----------



## Bubbleboyqt (17. Juni 2011)

AL AKIR 25 HEROIC DONE!

Suchen für den letzten Boss ( Ascendant Council ) und für Firelands noch einige motivierte und engagierte Top DDs!



*We Want You!*


----------



## Bubbleboyqt (24. Juni 2011)

up


----------



## Bubbleboyqt (27. Juni 2011)

up


----------



## Bubbleboyqt (29. Juni 2011)

/push


----------



## Bubbleboyqt (3. Juli 2011)

up


----------



## Bubbleboyqt (11. Juli 2011)

PUSH

Recruitment für Firelands Hardmode Progress weitgehend geöffnet!


----------



## Bubbleboyqt (29. Juli 2011)

Lord Rhyolith 25 Heroic down!
/PUSH fürs Firstkillen trotz AoE Grillwetter!


----------



## Bubbleboyqt (24. August 2011)

/Push

3/7 Heroic

Recruitment weitgehend geöffnet, wir vergrößern unseren Raidkader!

Meldet euch!


----------



## Bubbleboyqt (1. September 2011)

push für 4/7 HC, Recruitment immer noch weitgehend geöffnet.


----------



## Bubbleboyqt (6. September 2011)

up


----------



## Bubbleboyqt (20. September 2011)

up


----------

